# 64 Heater Control Panel



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm getting ready to install a Hot Rod AC system and they are going to fit my heater controls to work the system.

The coloring on my panel is sun faded and I'm wondering:

1. Is is supposed to be black with chrome trim or blue gray?

2. Is there anyone out there who restores this panel to the original color?

It's going to have to come out for the switch work and I'm thinking buy a new one or have mine restored.

Thoughts?

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## Las Vegas KIT (Feb 17, 2014)

Rick

I know this was a few years ago but wondering what you ended up doing. I had the same issue but when I took a little acetone to the blue paint, it took the entire face plate back to chrome. It actually looks pretty good but is not authentic as original.

Keith


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Keith,

Sorry for the slow reply. In short, I ended up doing nothing. I bought another heater control panel but when it arrived I was disappointed.

There are some guys on the PY 64-65 board who have played around with paint to get the right color for shifter consoles, they may have some suggestions. In my case, I just kept the original.


64-65 GTO Tempest & LeMans TECH - PY Online Forums

Good Luck,
Rick


----------

